# surromumms need advice !



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hi ,to all !
long story to make short  .
i started my journey as GS with very nice family from Greece (by Greece law just GS surrogacy). we made 3 attempts ,but instead big tummy i got big lump in my right breast  TO much hormons) i was crushed .. i cry for weeks after .. later another family contacted me .we met , i told about my experience, they still wanted to try. They wanted TS , we done home insem. it took us 4 times,but this time i did not use any medications ,just vitamins..(where in GS i use a lots of meds). Perfect baby girl born !!!it was the happiest day in my life !
i loved being pregnant, it was very easy pregnancy. 
i want to do it again !! just family want it to be GS ,, i just afraid of medications ...what should i do 

All the Best to YOU All in your Journeys!!!


----------



## DaughterofLilith (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Renata32

I see from your profile that you are living in London. If you are living in the UK you could join COTS or Surrogacy UK. You can meet with other surrogates for friendship and advice.

Best wishes to you too.


----------



## kaosfusion (Oct 24, 2011)

HI!  I think it is super wonderful that you want to do another journey again, what a super special lady you are.  If I were in your position that I think could choose between both a TS and GS journey I would focus on matching with some brilliant IPs and put the journey second....after all surely it is the experience that matters - no? 
Good luck with your search! 

xx


----------

